# i got a new car :):)



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I keep forgetting to post this, ARG @ my forgetfulness!!! 
Got me a new car, some people knew I was searching, most people knew my old car just generally sucked bigtime!! 
Anyways, it's a 2006 Saturn Vue and I am 135zillion% in love with it, it's sooooo versatile and just... fun  drives great, big space for the dogs, yet not huge and clunky, just... great!  OH and it gets like 25 mpg in the city and 30 on the highway, which is AWESOMEEEE!










if you hate saturn vue's, just don't post  cuz im very protective... and i do wield some weapons ova here...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Kudos to you for getting a Saturn!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice  I bet the girls love it too with all that room. Awesome have fun with ya new ride


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yay megan! its about time you posted it! it is big news silly!! i am so happy you are loving it! the girls still keeping it clean?

i am starting to warm up to our new car.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never owned a Saturn before but know people that loooooved them, and I saw a 2004 of these online and loved it, but found a 2006 for sale right here in town (so lucky ) and.. WHOOHOO! lol

The girls are a little angry they have to be alllll the way in the back instead of the backseat, but I must keep it clean! my other car is a wreck from those brats!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Michelle you better warm up to that Caliber, I love em! send it to me  LOL. They're keeping it clean, heck yea! LOLOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL! the caliber is nice i wont lie but i do miss the truck which is what kinda has me cold to the new car. i have to say i do LOVE the fridge in the dashboard though nice cold water all the time  passing gas stations is nice too 
now you just need to take the saturn out to nature and take some pictures. it looks like a camping car


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i could probably camp out in it! Maybe ill go out to the State Park and take the girls and they'll be the models in a photo shoot


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i cant wait to see those pictures megan!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay on getting a new car!I like it!What did you name her?Or am I the only weird person that names her cars?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Yay on getting a new car!I like it!What did you name her?Or am I the only weird person that names her cars?


lol i name my stuff too, it ain't weird, it shows how much you care lol. I got two blankets, one blue fleece named Sapphire, and a plaid fleece named Carmen


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> lol i name my stuff too, it ain't weird, it shows how much you care lol. I got two blankets, one blue fleece named Sapphire, and a plaid fleece named Carmen


lol.that is really sweet and cool.When I go to bed tonight and snuggle with my blanket,I think I'll think about what I can name her.HAHA!Have you ever noticed that when something gets named it's always a girl name?I wonder why that is?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i haven't named one of my cars yet, but if I ever named a car, it would totally be this one. I love it! I just call it the Saturn, and we call my fiance's car 'the Van' lol cuz its a mini van, but maybe we should figure out some names haha!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> lol.that is really sweet and cool.When I go to bed tonight and snuggle with my blanket,I think I'll think about what I can name her.HAHA!Have you ever noticed that when something gets named it's always a girl name?I wonder why that is?


haha yes! i have,  i also got a green blanket named Marshall lol

At least we know that our blankets will hold us and keep us warm when ever we want it to lol, and they smell so good XD


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

good choice in vehicle.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's cool. I like Saturns.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new car, it's such a good feeling 

Are you getting anything to cover the seats from the for the dogs?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome meg..congrats i myself just got a black suv I"m not gettin stuck in the snow no mo


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have seat covers on the front 2 seats and the dogs are alllll the way in the back end and i have sheets covering everything back there, they are noooooooooot getting on my stuff!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll super cool MEGAN, now you can come take me for a ride!!! lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

megan are you getting one of those bars you put in the far back to keep them back there?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL i haven't named one of my cars yet, but if I ever named a car, it would totally be this one. I love it! I just call it the Saturn, and we call my fiance's car 'the Van' lol cuz its a mini van, but maybe we should figure out some names haha!


Your ride's lookin good!! But your man drives a man van? Oh no!! lol........


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Oz my husband was wanting to get a van when we were looking for a new car last week! i dont know why! we ended up with a mini suv lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ugh im sooo jealous lol, Im getting something like that suv like but with out all the vehicle hopefully this summer. You lucky girl you!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL Oz he really likes it! He's a weirdo!! He likes the space that it gives him, apparently. I offered for us to fix my old car and sell the van but he wants to keep the van! When we pay my car off we're getting him a new one, though, and it definitely will NOT be a mini van  Probably another SUV since thats just what works for us! Thanks for the compliments tho, i can't say enuff how much i LOVE it!

Anybody that's looking for an SUV, the vue's are great!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Oz my husband was wanting to get a van when we were looking for a new car last week! i dont know why! we ended up with a mini suv lol


lol as another man, some dudes are sooo strange hahahaha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolololol

and Michelle, the girls just stay in the back area for whatever reason... but I used to have a barrier previously and I'm goin to get another one cuz I don't trust that they'll stay back there! LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i was wondering how they just stay back there  we have a leash-type thing that buckles into the seat to keep Peanut on the backseat. I guess it is just the right size for him in the caliber because he stays perfectly.


----------

